# Pink Floyd



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I really love the early era of the band with the drawn out instrumental psychedelia! I need to listen to Ummagumma still. I'm chillin' to Atom Heart Mother!


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I like most of their early output (but I'm not keen on the _Ummagumma_ solo sides apart from _Grantchester Meadows_) but I tend to stick up for the _More_ soundtrack - it's only a couple of songs short of being a fine album in its own right but it often gets overlooked.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Liked what I heard on the radio, but never bought an album.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Fritz Kobus said:


> Liked what I heard on the radio, but never bought an album.


For the later works, it's definitely worth listening to Dark Side of the Moon, Wish You Were Here and Animals. For an early work, try Piper at the Gates of Dawn.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

elgars ghost said:


> I like most of their early output (but I'm not keen on the _Ummagumma_ solo sides apart from _Grantchester Meadows_) but I tend to stick up for the _More_ soundtrack - it's only a couple of songs short of being a fine album in its own right but it often gets overlooked.


I didn't care for the solo side either...the live portion is excellent however. I wish I could compose something as cool as Set the Controls for the Heart of the Sun!


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

As a kid Pink Floyd was all I listened to. The Wall was released when I was 15. I listened to it over and over again, it seemed to speak to me, as I was very good at building walls, metaphorically speaking. I walled myself off from the rest of the world, I was a bit of a loner, I kept to myself, and didn't let anyone in. Now, I rarely listen to The Wall. I still listen to Pipers, Saucer Full of Secrets, Meddle, Dark Side, Wish You Here, Animals (heard last Saturday night) and The Final Cut. My favourite has to be Wish You Were Here. 

I really like how each of the classic four albums: Dark Side, Wish You Were Here, Animals, & The Wall all seem to capture a certain sound for each, they're unique and but within each is a texture that permeates the entire album - that's fantastic. It's a bit like saying they're each a symphony.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

senza sordino said:


> As a kid Pink Floyd was all I listened to. The Wall was released when I was 15. I listened to it over and over again, it seemed to speak to me, as I was very good at building walls, metaphorically speaking. I walled myself off from the rest of the world, I was a bit of a loner, I kept to myself, and didn't let anyone in. Now, I rarely listen to The Wall. I still listen to Pipers, Saucer Full of Secrets, Meddle, Dark Side, Wish You Here, Animals (heard last Saturday night) and The Final Cut. My favourite has to be Wish You Were Here.
> 
> I really like how each of the classic four albums: Dark Side, Wish You Were Here, Animals, & The Wall all seem to capture a certain sound for each, they're unique and but within each is a texture that permeates the entire album - that's fantastic. It's a bit like saying they're each a symphony.


I need to listen to the wall, I haven't heard it in ages.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

B&N had 40 percent off all their CDs over the weekend so I bought Ummagumma. So different from their more famous albums, but I like it. I now have all their albums up to The Wall, but I listen to the early ones that aren't worn out from radio play.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Only have their first album with Syd Barrett. I didn't like the direction they took after that album.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Phil loves classical said:


> Only have their first album with Syd Barrett. I didn't like the direction they took after that album.


Secrets is pretty similar to Piper as is Atom.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

_A Saucerful of Secrets_ has a bit of a 'patchwork quilt' feel to it seeing it was culled from different recording sessions but I think it was a good comeback seeing they were potentially rudderless once Syd Barret was fading into the wallpaper. Richard Wright didn't have many kind words to say about his own compositions from it (neither did Waters...) but I think _Remember a Day_ and _See-Saw_ are terrific - there's a gentle nostalgic haziness about them which kind of chimes in with childhood memories of my own.

Waters' contributions were pretty good seeing he had to hit the ground running - _Corporal Clegg_ is an entertaining Barrett pastiche, the lyrically-enigmatic opener _Let There Be More Light_ is good psych-rock, while _Set the Controls for the Heart of the Sun_ is shimmering and spacey.

The 12-minute title track sounds somewhat cobbled together to the point where you can almost see the splodges of modelling glue, but Wright's beautiful Bach-like chorale which makes up the final section is worth the wait.

That leaves Barrett's _Jugband Blues_, and what a closer it is - the man is having a breakdown before our eyes. Even though Syd wrote the song the previous year it's as if he knew things weren't going to end well. A powerful and poignant way to end an album.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I don't know what they were trying to do on Atom Heart Mother? I think it's one of their weakest albums along with Obscured By Clouds.


----------



## moggi1964 (Dec 1, 2018)

I grew up with The Wall and The Final Cut has a personal appeal because I was in the Falkland Islands in 82.

I did get a lot of fun playing the aircraft on a bombing run on my basement system with a huge subwoofer. Felt like the house was being bombed and everything rattled!

I think my favourite out of many great albums is WYWH.


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

I'm slightly obsessed with PF right now. Watched a very good live video of Shine On last weekend...

I just returned to playing sax after a two year break, and I've almost figured out how to link Brain Damage, Eclipse, WYWH, and Comfortably Numb into one revolving suite kinda thing. The way PF exploits modulating chord structures resembles a classical approach to composition, not unlike The Moody Blues or Jethro Tull, two other bands whose songs I like to play. It's not a great distance from PF to Living in the Past to Good Vibrations to Take Five to St Anthony's fishes to the bells of Marin Marais... or alternate routes to RVW and others...

But I'm unfamiliar with their music before Meddle. My first LP was Relics which is just a glimpse of what came before, and I've never explored much more of that period. After Animals I was a weary of their gloominess even though some songs were good... so The Wall couldn't compete with new wave at the time... and I still think it's a bit too long too dark...


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

Sorry, wrong thread


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Dark side of the Moon and Wish you were Here are my favourites 
Great albums that filled my teenage years with happy hours of listening and still listen to both now


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

senza sordino said:


> As a kid Pink Floyd was all I listened to. *The Wall* was released when I was 15. I listened to it over and over again, *it seemed to speak to m*e, as I was very good at building walls, metaphorically speaking. I walled myself off from the rest of the world, I was a bit of a loner, I kept to myself, and didn't let anyone in. Now, I rarely listen to The Wall. I still listen to Pipers, Saucer Full of Secrets, Meddle, Dark Side, Wish You Here, Animals (heard last Saturday night) and The Final Cut. My favourite has to be Wish You Were Here.
> 
> I really like how each of the classic four albums: Dark Side, Wish You Were Here, Animals, & The Wall all seem to capture a certain sound for each, they're unique and but within each is a texture that permeates the entire album - that's fantastic. It's a bit like saying they're each a symphony.


You're not alone. The theme of alienation, and trouble coping, etc. seemed to resonate with an awful lot of people. I had a friend that actually thought they secretly wrote it about him.

Lyrically, Waters seems to have really nailed it.

I loved The Wall when it was first released, but it took less than a year for me to tire of it, probably due to a combination of Waters' whiney voice, the simplistic music, and the downer songs. Of course, there's still few stand out songs on it that I like an awful lot, but I don't ever spin the whole album.

I'd say my least played PF albums would be THE WALL, OBSCURED BY CLOUDS, my personal least favorite, THE FINAL CUT.


----------

